
Ask HN: What now after learning JavaScript? - theshire
I feel like I have a good idea of Web development HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS and jQuery but what now?<p>How do I go about getting an entry level job.
======
edimaudo
Network with people, apply for jobs. Make sure you have a portfolio of work
you can show people.

